# EPG Download Issue



## LordOfTheAbyss (Jan 23, 2003)

Hi All!

Is anyone having an issue making their daily call?

Since the 7th Nov I keep getting:

'error reading HTTP header, reason = Broken pipe'

The daily call is done over the network card rather than phone.

The test call works as advertised.

Many thanks

Shaun


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

LordOfTheAbyss said:


> Is anyone having an issue making their daily call?


No, my last daily call also over the network (Virgin ADSL) was fine - Thursday 19th Nov at 03:13. I'm on Freeview, don't know how much the data varies by provider presumably Sky is much bigger as there are more channels?

I know it's little consolation but at least it rules out a problem at the servers affecting everyone.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I am both sorry and happy (depending on your POV ) to report that I am not having any problems with my networked daily call either.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

LordOfTheAbyss said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Is anyone having an issue making their daily call?
> 
> ...


Mine is also fine

Maybe it might help if you told us your broadband provider (and phone company if relevant)

Phil G


----------



## LordOfTheAbyss (Jan 23, 2003)

PhilG said:


> Mine is also fine
> 
> Maybe it might help if you told us your broadband provider (and phone company if relevant)
> 
> Phil G


Its BT.

Hmm must be my poor tivo....I have a look at the configs they may have got corrupted.

Thanks to all who let me know about their EPG downloading ok points me in the right direction.


----------



## DJBlack (Dec 18, 2002)

I am "glad" to report that mine has failed its daily call too... ethernet connected as yours is.

I have two days guide data left... and the box works fine in terms of its on the network... tivoweb is accessible etc etc...

I checked last successful call and it was Tuesday 10th Nov at 07:27

Can I ask where you read the error message, ie which log?

What to do?

David


----------



## LordOfTheAbyss (Jan 23, 2003)

DJBlack said:


> I am "glad" to report that mine has failed its daily call too... ethernet connected as yours is.
> 
> I have two days guide data left... and the box works fine in terms of its on the network... tivoweb is accessible etc etc...
> 
> ...


there are messages in the http & tclient logs which you can access via tivoweb.

I am abou to check my config files just incase they got corrupted for some reason.

BTW the address I have for tivo is 204.176.49.3:80 just in case the others that are working are configured for a different address.


----------



## hopon (Dec 15, 2004)

You're not alone, noticed mine earlier had no guide data for ITV. Just checked and Last Successful Call: Thursday, 12th Nov at 22:41. From the tsclient log:

11/21:18:50:38: /tvbin/TClient: About to connect to 204.176.49.3:80
11/21:18:50:38: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/http_post /var/log/svclog hxxp://204.176.49.3:80/tivo-service/mlog.cgi OFF OFF ON
11/21:18:53:38: /tvbin/TClient: Failed while POSTing downloaded files stats: connect failed, reason = Connection timed out
connect failed, reason = Connection timed out
11/21:18:53:38: /tvbin/TClient: about to do TCD411 Call



Had to edit the http above because of post count


----------



## DJBlack (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks Guys

So - is the "switch to phone and back again" trick the only way to cure?

I seem to remember a dialing prefix you could insert that forced a network connection rather than dial... would that work?

David


----------



## hopon (Dec 15, 2004)

Well looks like mine was down to me being a muppet. I changed the router and gave it a different IP, never even though about the tivo having static ip & gateway settings 

A quick update through telnet and looks like all is ok again


----------



## DJBlack (Dec 18, 2002)

Lucky you!

I have just connected up a phone line, and its still failing its daily call....

I suspect that the Tivo number may have changed receintly?

Perhaps it was a change to the daily call number that triggered the NIC updates to fail...

Does anyone actually know what has caused a large number of NIC enabled Tivo's to fail the daily call?

David


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

DJBlack said:


> Does anyone actually know what has caused a *large number* of NIC enabled Tivo's to fail the daily call?


Define large number. Only two people on here, as far as I can see


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Only two people on here, as far as I can see


Three if you include me. My Tivo will make a network call for a few days and then starting failing. Plug a phone line in and it works. Gave up switching it back to network as it only works again for a few more days before dropping back to dialup. Have now left the phone line connected and not worrying about it anymore - unless other things start going wrong


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay, three. Hardly "a large number", even if we assume there are only around 600 Tivo users left; as per this thread  (Though really I think there's still a few thousand!)


----------



## LordOfTheAbyss (Jan 23, 2003)

Well it all seems to be working again!

I did check my configs but still couldnt get it to work yet turned on Tivo yesterday and hey presto had my epg back and it was connecting ok.

Now either they did something at their end or my router got rebooted lol (one thing I didnt try doing)

Everyone else ok who had problems?


----------



## DJBlack (Dec 18, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Okay, three. Hardly "a large number", even if we assume there are only around 600 Tivo users left; as per this thread  (Though really I think there's still a few thousand!)


Hi

Ok, "large number" may be a bit out ;-) but having trawled through the (uk) forum thenumber of people with the problem of failed calls (over ethernet) has been considerable in 2009... and not just the "usual" self inflicted IP and router problems 

Anyway - I am still down, having reconfigured the nic (and changing IP address... which then failed to let me change thedefault netmask... which meant that I had to spring the drive into a PC to fix it after loosing network connectivity to it, duh!

I have change dback an dforth between phone dialup (which fails) and back to the nic (which fails with "Number unavailable") and still no guide data.

I will swap out the turbonet tonight, but very much doubt if that is an issue as tivoweb works and I can ping 204.176.49.1 from tivo - without any dropped packets.

On thesubject of tivo target IP... the above address I found on the forum somewhere as the tivo guide data target.

If I check /var/log/http I see tivo trying to connect to 206.112.115.220:80 is that another valid target or is that why my tivo is busted?!!?!? Can anyone confirm that is a valid source? I can ping it 100% from tivo....

Anyone got any other ideas?!?!!?

David


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

According to whois, 206.112.115.128 - 206.112.115.255 belongs to TIVO UU-206-112-115-128 (NET-206-112-115-128-1) , so I'd say it is valid.

If it's any help, my tivo used 204.176.49.31 today.

I had daily call problems in the past which bizarrely turned out to be due to a script not being backgrounded in my rc.sysinit.author, so one thing you could try would be to comment out everything from your rc.sysinit.author except the networking stuff and (VERY important!) the bash shell , then reboot and try a call on as clean a setup as you can.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

to clarify that a bit - on my setup the networking stuff is in rc.net, and personal tweaks such as tivoweb etc are all in rc.sysinit.author.

the bottom section of the main rc.sysinit is:

```
echo "Enabling Tuner BERR Test"
  /tvbin/send5505 "wr299 28 40"
  /tvbin/send5505 -i1 "wr299 28 40"
fi

if [ ! "$vmstat" = "" ]; then
  echo "Starting memory statistic gathering"
  vmstat 10 &
fi

[ ! -f /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author ] || /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

echo "rc.sysinit is complete"
source /etc/rc.d/rc.net
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS3 >& /dev/ttyS3 &
/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
/sbin/tivoftpd
```
So with this setup you could rename rc.sysinit.author safely out of the way, and all the essentials will still get run at bootup.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

FWIW In the past I have seen similar odd issues with commercial web servers where certain IP ranges are incorrectly load balanced. The initial HTTP connections are made but no content is delivered because of problems distributing the request at the server end.

The solution is for the site to sort their load balancer configuration (which only Tivo would know about and may be a red herring) but a 'workaround' for some customers was restarting their broadband modem (to refresh the WAN side DCHP IP address) so the next request loses any user session persistence.

Anyway might be worth unplugging your modem for a few minutes and trying again if you're not on a fixed IP.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

My Cachecard installed networked Tivo has bang up to date guide data collecting it over my ADSL broadband connection via its wired connection to my router.


----------



## DJBlack (Dec 18, 2002)

Hi Guys - a small update...

OK, I went through various combinations of the phone dialup with no success.

I spent hours looking for my original tivo drive which I do have somewhere safe... (yeh, somewhere... had theattic emptied looking for it!) to no avail, so took the old 40gb out of my "development" tivo and plugged it into "production" tivo... and away it went without problem.

So - what do I know..? "production" tivo hardware and cable connections/router/isp etc etc are all fine... its something else!

I will try Mr Tickle's suggestion - a great idea...


AMC - had not considered that... good trick to know. Given that I am using the same turbonet (same mac) I guess that is not the issue here... trick noted however for future!


What I cannot "get" is what broke and why.... I have not made changes to the "production" tivo since the beta of the suggestions fix appeared.... months ago.

I really dont want to loose my recordings, thumbs or passes.... but if I cant fix it, seems like restoring the other tivo image on the other drive is my way out.

This just feels like a Microsoft fix...reboot it... if that fails, rebuild it... I hate that... you just never find out what went wrong.

Any other thoughts most welcome.
David


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

DJBlack said:


> Hi Guys - a small update...
> AMC - had not considered that... good trick to know. Given that I am using the same turbonet (same mac) I guess that is not the issue here... trick noted however for future!
> 
> snip
> ...


The MAC and IP addresses inside your Local Area Network aren't relevant. Your Broadband router will be translating any requests from the LAN side IP to its IP address on the way out and translating them back when it gets a response. External servers will only see the Wide Area Network IP of your router regardless of your internal set up. That's the purpose of Network Address Translation - to hide multiple IPs behind one public IP.

My professional experience of faulty load balancing makes me very suspicious of the odd behaviour some people report of Tivos that simply won't download over previously working net connections despite completely changing the hard disk/OS.

I would turn your router off for few minutes then back on again to see if it has an effect.


----------

